# Ornery……hmmm I mean Dewey done at the groomers



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

http://i1062.photobucket.com/albums...B-85B4-4BA4-866C-906106C1671F_zpsshu4mtdg.jpg


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Now, how could someone as cute as Dewey be ornery at the Groomers??? Just look at the expression on his little Face!!! He sure is priceless Deb!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

He looks angelic to me. So handsome.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

He is so cute. Mine are at the groomers now but any pictures will be only butts.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think Dewey & Lisi fit together well---cut from the same cloth! He is one handsome dude.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh he is so cute.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Look at this adorable boy! One would never know what a stinker he can be! Debbie - has he settled as he's aged?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Look at this adorable boy! One would never know what a stinker he can be! Debbie - has he settled as he's aged?


No indeed! He's pretty much the same,always into something! 
I found a wire threaded through the hair on his leg the other day.Somehow he had gotten to a Halloween figure(don't know how he got to it) and chewed the arm off and the wire in the arm was so wrapped in his hair that I had to cut it out. Thank Goodness that he didn't chew on it.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, that Dewey, as adorable as he is, sure is a piece of work!!! He sure must keep you on your toes Deb!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, Dewey is adorable looking ... no matter what!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

He's so angelic looking! But we know what a rascal he is!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh but he is the MOST adorable little stinker!!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

He's a cutie...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Just look at that precious boy!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute! The bad boys always are....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathleen said:


> So cute! The bad boys always are....


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:rofl:  :smstarz: :tender: ....oh....that boy Dewey!!! :wub:

He must be so entertaining...:innocent::thumbsup:

I love to hear about his antics!! I think my Asia might have some of his blood in her veins also.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dewey...you are so stinkin cute! I could stare at your pix all day long.


----------

